# EMG 81-7 vs. EMG 707...FIGHT!



## soldierkahn

Let me know your guy's opinions. Me personally, I love the 81-7 cuz im an 81 addict, and the 707 is the 7 version of the 85, so let me know YOUR thoughts. What one do you prefer, and be ellaborate. No detail is too small, im a tone junkie.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## B Lopez

Ryan said:


>



 




But, I hate my 81-7. I had a 707 in the bridge for a while, its much more rounded, and overall the 707 is just ...better. It doesnt sound the same as the 81's in my 6s.


----------



## AVH

EMG 81-7? Tone?! Sure if you like the hybridized pickup equivilent of a chainsaw and pavement-scraping tin. After doing probably about a hundred 81(&7) installs, I liken the sound of these to be the Lars' St.Anger snare drum of the guitar world. 
The 707, with it's alnico magnets, is far and above that raspy shit.


----------



## GWD

81-7 to me is a tighter more clear pickup than a 707 but the 707 has more dynamics and less compression. I switched out all my 81's for 85's in my 6 strings due to that difference.


----------



## Ryan

Get both.. They can be easily changed out with EMGs Quick Connect thing. Then you cant use the best of both worlds for different applications.. I made a DM song with my old COW7 (which Dendroaspis owns nowadays  and its way more full-sounding... Which is good and bad for DM.. When its Morbid Angel power sludge riffage you probably want that 707 and when its notey precise faster metal the 81, to me, can be beat (without a lot of help). I have comparison clips but i think i dont feel like posting that song lol.. it's pretty juvenile.


----------



## zimbloth

The 81-7 sounds really good through my rig, nothing chainsaw or whatever like it. Are you sure you've played the 81-7 or just the 81? Cuz they're not exactly the same. The EMG 707 is okay too, depends on the rig being used really.


----------



## D-EJ915

When I played a 707 vs 81 through a Dual Rec (2x12" + 4x12" V30 loaded) the 81 totally and completely slayed it. The 707 was like...I dunno it kind of had this annoying brightness to it, I can't really explain it...but that experience really turned me off from the Hellraiser...like...the first time I played it, it was awesome...but this time it was lifeless and sounded like crap...I dunno, it might have been bad, but I had my V-250 to go against which I know well.

Variables:
C7 Hellraiser: 2x 707s, fixed bridge, mahogany neck, set neck, 56 gauge low A
V-250: 1x 81, trem, maple neck, bolt on, 58 gauge low A

However...the first time I tried a Hellraiser through a Fender FM212 or whatever it was very creamy sounding, really smooth. It sounded completely different than the time I was using it with the Dual Rec. I can't really say that's the best test, though...bc I used the VB-200 and VB-400 through that same amp and thought the HZs sounded better through it o___O!! Crazy, yes.

So basically...

I think you have to try it out first...


----------



## zimbloth

My bandmate uses a 707 equipped Jackson thru his Dual Rec and it sounds great, better than the 81 which is just very dry and sterile sounding. But through my amps, the 81-7 sounds better.


----------



## LilithXShred

Some time ago i actually started a poll if i should change my bridge pickup into a 81-7. I didn't end up doing that. I actually tweaked my amp settings a lot and found a pretty badass tone. After some time i played my MH-400 6 string which has a 81 on the bridge through that amp again and though : dang what happened to the tone?? I didn't really have the chance to play an actual 81-7 so i can't really compare, but i'm really happy with the 707 tone. It's nice and tight and well rounded, maybe i'll get another 7 and will try it out but right now i don't see the use of changing my bridge pickup.

But first i will get the C7-FR in white to string it up with some 54-9 strings and upgrade it with a set of 707 to get a nice shred machine


----------



## Ryan

54-9's FTW. +rep for non-bridge-cable-strings.


----------



## D-EJ915

the duncan designs are better than the EMGs, seriously


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


>


You've never used them, have you? They totally blew me away when I tried them out. The Schecter Raider I used sounded far better than the RGT6EX or whatever it is...the one with the ZW pair in it. I was shocked, lol. The Raider is basswood too.


----------



## Ryan

I had some duncan designs in an old ESPLTD Eclipse.. Maybe its a taste difference, but the EMG 81 completely decimates them imo ;D But then again im not playing nearly the same material i was when i owned that guitar..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

i have recently installed a dimarzio blaze in my ibbys bridge, and it sounds like a kids toy , i love emgs, i equate it it a punch in the face, my 81-7 is like a punch in the face, it hurts, it stings, your eyes water up, it hurts!, all other pick ups, and i mean ALL other pickups are like a punch in the face with a boxing glove on, it doesn't hurt as much, its not so sharp, more dull,


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> I had some duncan designs in an old ESPLTD Eclipse.. Maybe its a taste difference, but the EMG 81 completely decimates them imo ;D But then again im not playing nearly the same material i was when i owned that guitar..


LOL the actives are the shit! dude, I totally agree, the Duncan Design passives in my H207 blow the cock but the new actives are freakin amazing, lol. I was seriously contemplating buyin the new C7 just for the pickups to put them in my H-207...then I noticed they are EMG sized  Oh well, lol.


----------



## Ryan

oh! lol, i thought you were talking passives... I was trying to be as gentle as possible..


----------



## LEWY7777777

soldierkahn said:


> Let me know your guy's opinions. Me personally, I love the 81-7 cuz im an 81 addict, and the 707 is the 7 version of the 85, so let me know YOUR thoughts. What one do you prefer, and be ellaborate. No detail is too small, im a tone junkie.



The 81-7 is made to be and act similar to an emg 81 for six string.
The 707 is not a sevenstring version of the 85.
The 707 was made completely and exclusively to have and invent its own sound.
The 707 is made like and acts similar to a pickup that has both 81 & 85 characteristics.
Therefore an 85-7 would sound alot different, trust me. And would sound more similar and act more like an 85.
The sound is 'inbetween' the two. A compromise. An 85-7 would be very mellow sounding but not quite as much as a 60-7.
The 707 is the resulting efforts of Dino Cazares and EMG, and is very difficult to produce correctly compared to other models.


----------



## Cancer

IMO the 817/707 combo is a killer 1/2 punch combination for bridge/neck respectively. Then again, I like " chainsaw and pavement-scraping tin" in the bridge and singy single coil clarity tones for the neck.


----------



## Jysan

you can always ad an OD pedal to your rig to give the 707 more of an aggressive tone, while still keeping its good qualities.


----------



## AVH

Then again, the Lundgren M7 renders all these moot....and no more batteries or carving up.  

Sorry, never mind...carry on discussing tearing paper, uh, I mean the 81-7. 

Just poking fun.


----------



## nitelightboy

Naturally, you have to set your tone around your pickup. 81-7s are notably brighter sounding that 707s. I've played both and happen to like both, when your tone is set up properly. For me, I like the 81-7 in the bridge and 707 in the neck. But tone is subjective.


----------



## crayzee

I've got a C7 Hellraiser and switched the Bridge-PU to an 81-7, kept the 707 in the neck position. It kicks ass BIG TIME now, I just like the sound of the 81-7 a bit better, as usual, a matter of taste and personal likes. I just found the 707 a bit too dark and boomy, plus I get now very decent clean (middle-position-)sounds, bottom end from the 707, sparkling highs from the 81-7. Guess the amp's a big influence too, through my rig it's the bomb!


----------



## Cringles

i got a lend of a c7 hellraiser (factory 2nd) and i find it hard to get the tone i want from it, its a different monster compared to the blackjack series, has anyone got any tips/amp settings to maybe get the best from the 707 picups, at the minute both guitars need almost a totaly different amp set up.


----------



## soldierkahn

well, i do understand guys that the 81-7 is obviously not going to be the exact same sound as an 81, too many variables, so thats common sense. Now as far as all of you active haters out there, your entitled to your opinion, lol. I just like my actives because they force me to play cleaner. If i fuck up, you can hear it a mile away. The setups that i have forced me to play better, tighter, and cleaner. That and Ragen finally got me into Chimaira and set me on the path i am today. No more sloppy playing for me, lol.

as far as a passive 7string pup that i really like is the Duncan Design Version of the Duncan Distortion. It comes stock on the Schecter Gryphon 7s, which in case your wondering what those are, they are guitar center exclusive guitars. I encourage you all to give this little beast a try and you might be surprised....


----------

